# Looking for sub in south east Michigan



## snowman17 (Dec 6, 2016)

We are looking for a sub for snow plowing and some shoveling of commercial properties in Michigan (Oalkand and Macomb county). Contact me if you are interested and we can discuss the details. Please have experience!


----------

